
Learning Acrobatics by Watching YouTube - ingve
https://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2018/10/09/sfv/
======
panzerklein
I think I can spend all day watching SIGGRAPH videos and reading papers.
Always very inspiring and interesting stuff.

------
toss1
>>Here we have simulated characters that learn to adapt motions to irregular
terrain, where the original video clips were recorded from actors on flat
ground.

That simulation looks quite good, though I'm struck that it has apparently not
learned the simplest trick to success, launching your flip off of a higher
point and landing lower

------
tintor
I'd love this see this applied to cooperative partner acrobatic gymnastics.

~~~
leowoo91
Wait until this is applied to AAA games.

~~~
otakucode
You mean we're going to get assaulted by bots spinning, rolling, and flipping
all over the place? That sounds vaguely terrifying...

------
nimbius
"Learning Acrobatics by Watching YouTube"

Certainly not something expected, but regardless, present on the coroners
report.

